# Mommie Feelgood in action



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

So Lola started her full anxiety treatment regimine today. Prozac and Xanax cocktail an hour before I leave. 
From the picture, I'll let you be the judge as to how it is working.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Now that's a relaxed Hav..lol


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Anne, she looks so relaxed! Keep us posted. I'm really interested in this, especially for easing anxiety when we have to board them.
Gina


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Where can I get some of that? :laugh:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

irnfit said:


> Where can I get some of that? :laugh:


:bounce::bounce:

Me too! I want some of what Lola has!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too! She sure looks relaxed!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Redorr said:


> So Lola started her full anxiety treatment regimine today. *Prozac and Xanax *cocktail an hour before I leave.
> From the picture, I'll let you be the judge as to how it is working.


Is this really what you are giving her? I need to check out your old threads.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just went back to your original thread. PLEASE make sure you give as small a dose as possible. These are wonderful/nasty drugs that can create havoc to the emotional system. My doctor recommended Prozac when I was having great trouble dealing with my beautiful brother’s death. I had the weirdest thoughts. It did make me calmer but only on the outside. 

Good luck…….


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

And I would like to add to Sandi's comment and state that Xanax is incrediable addicting. While I understand the need to try something with her severity of issues, I just have to wonder about giving two different products together, right off the bat. It just seems to me that starting with one drug and seeing how it works would be the safer route. (and yeah, I think both of these drugs might can cause weird dreams and/or just general weirdness feelings)

I do realize you've had an awful time with this issue, and bless your heart for having the patience to deal with it and rescue such a beautiful creature that had been so mis-treated. I don't know the best answer, or have good advice. It's just the seeing the combination of drugs really concerns me.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

So Lola has been on Clomicalm (prozac for dogs) for 2 weeks now. They said it takes 3-4 weeks to build up and have any effect. When I left her with her best friend dog sitter last week she was pretty out of control whenever Suzanne stepped out the door. She even barked all morning one day! Lola hasn't barked when I leave her for well over 6 months! 

However, when I got home on Thursday, she was her normal self. She hasn't barked any time I have left. And she hasn't peed or pooped. Only for 2 days, but we are trying. The Xanax is a super low dose, and she gets it 30 minutes before we start the training or before I am going to leave. I have given it to her 2x, half the lowest dose, and that may be why she hasn't stressed while I have been out. 

The real goal is to do the desensitization training while she is on the drugs. The plan is for her to be on the Clomicalm for 2 months, and use the Xanax as seems needed to get her to the point where she can be alone for a few hours without stressing out to the point that she eliminates. I hate the idea that I am doping her up, so this is definitely a temporary treatment plan that must be coordinated with training. 

The photo is actually pretty normal for her when she is racked out after her daily 2 hour walk. 

So, 2 days of using the xanax and she has been annoyed when i leave, but did not eliminate in the house. We'll see, and I'll give you updates.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank goodness, I freaked when I read you post. Prozac scares me. I am happy the combo seems to be helping your situation. Keep us posted.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I posted to wrong thread, was cross posting late last night.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

This actually sounds like a good plan, you have a time limit for the meds and goals that you are going to work toward while she is on the meds. For humans that is one of the most important things with administering mood altering drugs so it might work for sweet little but very stressed dogs also.


----------

